# My sub install: e46 easy to remove



## okeydokey (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are some pictures of how I installed my sub-woofer and amp in my trunk. When I installed it I wanted to make sure the sub was easily removable so that if I needed trunk space removing the sub would be no big deal. So here is what I did, all the gear I had pulled out of my truck so I didn***8217;t buy anything except some power wire. 
My amp is mounted up under the rear deck, which was a no-brainer install thanks to BSW pdf instructions. 
My sub is a small JL 10***8221; Truck box made to fit behind the rear seat in a truck. Anyways it matched the grey carpet fairly well, and sounds great. 

I wired in a banana speaker plug, at the back of the trunk under the tail light for the sub speaker wire to plug into. So when I want to remove my sub, I can easily unplug it. 
Anyways figured I would share, it may be helpful to someone.


----------

